

Hour Long SproutCore Training Video on SC MVC - gmoeck
http://vimeo.com/24779602

======
neocsr
Great presentation. Now I really understand the difference between Rails MVC
and SproutCore MVC.

------
mdrenovac
Really great presentation. This has actually helped with my understanding of
RoR. Where can we get your slides?

~~~
gmoeck
[http://public.iwork.com/document/?d=2-core-
concepts_old.key&...](http://public.iwork.com/document/?d=2-core-
concepts_old.key&a=p299016638)

------
jasonpgignac
Awesome training, thanks Mr. Moeck!

